# What's your opinion - should I tell my story?



## Plan 9 from OS

Just curious if we're cool with two active stories going on or do you want more? I want to keep the LTSIM forum active, but I'm not sure if writing my story is needed or if I'm better off trying to start specific discussion topics like I have been doing lately? 

Since I proclaimed that it was my goal to get this forum more active, I kinda feel responsible for trying to keep our momentum going. I'm fine either way with whatever feedback you give. We have some good momentum in LTSIM so far, but I think it's still fragile.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Not sure what you mean, but of course we want to hear your story!


----------



## committed4ever

Yes. And please include some help and advice on frequent travel.


----------



## Coffee Amore

Go for it. The more threads here, the merrier.


----------



## Ikaika

Um, lets see. Three active stories in this forum vs. the 100s in CWI or 10s - 20s active in the divorce and separating sections... hmmm. Let me think. Nah, too much traffic here 

I kid. Of course, what are thinking that somehow my story and Trenton's wild child stories will cover all bases. Hell no, we need more. After all this is Talk About Marriage. What could be more appropriate than more noise here. Of course we all await Coffee Amore's story 

Yes, post your story.


----------



## Coffee Amore

*grumble grumble* Ok, I might do it. Not saying I will ...but I'll take it under advisement.


----------



## CharlieParker

Coffee Amore said:


> *grumble grumble* Ok, I might do it. Not saying I will ...but I'll take it under advisement.


I started to think about it. I really don't like to write and am not good at it ("unfortunately his typing skills are about equal to a one-armed retarded orangutan whose one good arm is on fire"). 

What do people think about a less formal and more ramble type of thread? Wouldn't be as long or in depth as d or T. (I'll refrain from making a boring comment though I'm thinking that too.)

ETA: I trying to make 1 post to LTSiM a day.


----------



## Ikaika

CharlieParker said:


> I started to think about it. I really don't like to write and am not good at it ("unfortunately his typing skills are about equal to a one-armed retarded orangutan whose one good arm is on fire").
> 
> What do people think about a less formal and more ramble type of thread? Wouldn't be as long or in depth as d or T. (I'll refrain from making a boring comment though I'm thinking that too.)
> 
> ETA: I trying to make 1 post to LTSiM a day.


Rambling and less formal is fine. We only think our own lives are boring, so don't fret over that assumption. We await the journal of Mr. and Mrs. CP. 

You might surprise yourself. I do my "formal" entries offline then copy them over. But, do what makes you feel comfortable. 

I like Social, but at times feel more at home here in this forum than any other. As I have said before, I am not the water cooler kind of guy waiting for the next train wreck gossip. However, I do love a good story as you can tell. I come from a story telling culture.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Just curious if we're cool with two active stories going on or do you want more? I want to keep the LTSIM forum active, but I'm not sure if writing my story is needed or if I'm better off trying to start specific discussion topics like I have been doing lately?


 Here is what I think... I ADMIRE those who are open & willing enough to share their Love Stories / Marital journeys (the good, the bad & the ugly).... it's really a vulnerable thing to DO..... it's very special to us/ even delicate .....yet we willingly open ourselves up not knowing HOW we may be received ....this takes some COURAGE even. 

So many colorful personalities here....we all get a FEEL for who each other IS reading so many posts...yet it's still nice to hear these beginnings somehow...what magnetic pull/ circumstances brought 2 's together...the foundation laid...or where/how the cracks came in, and how they repaired them along their "yellow brick road". 










Even if you never open a thread here...just writing it out ...for yourselves/ your own personal Journal is a beautiful thing to put down ... shouldn't we all? Something to leave to our children.....and their children. ...Inspiration...


----------

